# Standpipe hose removal



## YFD797 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm a little confused as usual about language in the new code 901.8.2  #2 & #3 are easily defined but they throw in the monkey wrench on number one. Of course understanding the construction of the building but where can I decipher "hose removal" from certain buildings.  I wish they could just write something easy like Occupancy over 100 people the "hose" can be removed or something like that. Can anyone try and make it clearer?


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2016)

Remove it
Unless required to be installed in the present code 

Standpipe


----------

